# Rodina & Walnut - Looking For A New Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Rodina & Walnut
Rodina Breed: Dwarf Lop
Walnut Breed: Guinea Pig
Rodina Sex: Female
Walnut Sex: Male
Rodina Age: 2 1/2
Walnut Age: 2
Neutered: No





History & Recommendations:

Rodina and Walnut are both very friendly and are used to being handled and are used to children. Walnut likes to hide away and can be difficult to catch but is fine with being handled once caught! Rodina and Walnut came in together and are very closely bonded so we would like to find them a new home together. Rodina and Walnut are used to having the run of a garden so would need to go to a home where they have plenty of space.

Rodina and Walnut would make rewarding pets for someone who can give them the space and attention they need.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought it was better to keep rabbits and guinea separate due to having different nutritional requirements and also as rabbits can seriously injure guinea pigs?

Couldn't the animals be offered individually on the premise that they are bonded with their own kind?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Baby British said:


> I thought it was better to keep rabbits and guinea separate due to having different nutritional requirements and also as rabbits can seriously injure guinea pigs?
> 
> Couldn't the animals be offered individually on the premise that they are bonded with their own kind?


I was about to say that. Rabbits can kill guinea pigs even if they've lived together for years already. One attempt at humping and the guinea will be dead.

I was sure most rescues now have a policy againt rehoming guineas and rabbits together.


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry I did not no this. I will speak with the animal carers at the centre in the morning, Thank you for letting me know this. I have only been working at HULA for a month now and I am more of a doggie person so I did not realise they were meant to be kept apart. Thanks again


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Rodina & Walnut are still looking for a new home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Rodina & Walnut have now found a new home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Hopefully with someone who knows better than to house them together


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

I asked the staff and they had stated they had always lived together and to seperate them now would not be a good idea. 
They are going to a lovely new home and I am grateful for that.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Absolute rubbish, they obviously know nothing about caring for rabbits and G.Pigs!!! 

Thats terrible for a 'rescue'  Ive emailed them.


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there really any need for you to be talking to me like that I am a volunteer and I help animals find new homes I am not here to be bullied


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

guys!!!! : ). why cant people just be nice to each other on here : (, i got bullied a few months back and its truely horrible : (!


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree it is not nice :frown: and pretty god damn awful considering all I am trying to do is something I am passionate about. Thank you for speaking up I thought I was on my own for a minute there and I am surprised the board moderators have not said anything


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry but I so have to agree with crofty, its basic animal knowlage knowing not to house rabbit and g'pig!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If there were rude, bullying or personal comments, then they would be dealt with.

It should be highlighted that its potentially dangerous for rabbits and guineas to be housed together.

Education is key.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think that Crofty's anger was aimed at the OP more the rescue that the volunteer helps out. They should have taken it on board and acted accordingly when the OP mentioned what she had been told on this forum.

The fact that rabbits and piggies shouldn't be housed together isn't based on the opinion of forum members but is set out in RSPCA guidelines.

Despite the opportunity for the guinea pigs to be physically harmed by rabbits as well as there different dietary requirements I have seen in the last week how guinea pigs can actually be mentally affected living in the presence of a rabbit. I have been temporarily caring for guinea pig who had been housed with a large rabbit (in a small indoor cage!!!) until the rabbits death. This poor pig had been dominated by this huge rabbit in this tiny space and as a direct result even since the rabbit has gone the pig won't leave it's tiny house. It shoots out occasionally to grab food then runs straight back in again and this is all you see of him 

The link below describes how guinea pigs should be properly housed

Guinea Pig Welfare » Companionship for Guinea Pigs.

At the end of the day I would say that every member on here is passionate about animals especially those in their care otherwise they wouldn't be a part of this forum.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

as has been said, it isn't bullying and it was nothing personal to any member of the forum. 
It's a lovely thing to do to volunteer for a recue, and it wasn't the OP's fault that the people who run the organisation decided to act with bad judgement.

guineas and rabbits shouldn't be housed together, fact. And while it's forgiveable for people to make the mistake you'd assume a rescue would know better and you'd hope that once people have been informed they would want to do the best thing for the animals.
I think that's the reason that some people (including myself) have been angry and taken it upon themselves to email the rescue.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

How was what i said bullying? lol what a ridiculous thing to say just because you dont like what i said, i wasnt personally attaching you, rehoming a guineapig with a rabbit is cruel, thats a fact. What are the mods going to say about what i said??? lol 

Im just shocked a 'rescue' is doing this, they havent bothered to respond to me either so certainly wont be recommending them.

I understand you are doing a good thing, thats great, dont get tetchy with me and call me a bully


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Quoted from http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html



> Why not a guinea pig?
> - A lot of pet shops will tell you its fine to keep rabbits with guinea pigs for company. This is actually far from the truth rabbits should NEVER be kept with guinea pigs, and heres why:
> 
> - Rabbits and guinea pigs eat different types of food even though it looks the same.
> ...


----------

